# Gurkha haters club



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another puff member and I were discussing why everyone rips on Gurkhas. I've smoked probably over a hundred and have only had a few issues with tight draws. I judge smokes as good or bad. To me they're not a bad smoke for the price. Besides the facts that they make 100's of types and the b&m prices are outrageous, why does everyone hate them?


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

don't think i've seen too many people that hate them in my time. but heck in my short time here I can tell you that I have had people (and highly regarded people) say they outright hated cigars that I have loved and keep going back to. personal taste does play a role but I've been recommended Gurkha several times, yet to have any ordered yet cause I need to slow down cause I was through February's cigar fund a week ago haha, but I plan on it in the future.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't worry bro I was their mine in December. .but golf is starting next month. Something new to occupy my money and time. About the topic, gurkhas get treated like white owls. It's kind of a fun post. Everyone knows you smoke what you like, you like what you smoke. I don't love them, I treat em like yard gars.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Gurjhas are the most inconsistent cigar known to man. I think what people hate is the inconsistency. Yes, you can get a good one, but that doesn't mean your next one will be the same.

Golf must be in better shape in your area than mine. Down here clubs are giving away memberships and still having to close courses left and right. Part of their membership drives are free play dates to try their course and here their pitch. I guess you can still spend money on gear, but at the eastern end of the state, I keep waiting to here courses paying people to come out and try them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

As far as consistency, the construction has for the most part has been fine. As far as taste,subtleties are lost on me, so I have no opinion. 
As far as golf. It's still hard to get a tee time on weekends here. The country clubs ate struggling a bit. The one that lowered is fees is insanely busy. The one that said they won't lower their fees, because they don't want riff, raff, went up for auction last year. Which, I can't lie, did not upset me. The league I'm in travels to a different course every match. We usually get deals because we bring 60-70 guys. Plus spend alot on beer and food.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> As far as consistency, the construction has for the most part has been fine. As far as taste,subtleties are lost on me, so I have no opinion.
> As far as golf. It's still hard to get a tee time on weekends here. The country clubs ate struggling a bit. The one that lowered is fees is insanely busy. The one that said they won't lower their fees, because they don't want riff, raff, went up for auction last year. Which, I can't lie, did not upset me. The league I'm in travels to a different course every match. We usually get deals because we bring 60-70 guys. Plus spend alot on beer and food.


I still can't believe the decline of golf in my lifetime. The biggest deal golf club in the area had closed memberships forever. I know of sibling who have not spoken to each other in decades over who inherited the membership (Membership from parents could only pass to one child).

Then they opened ranks and had a $5000 initiation. Then it went down and down until they had $0 initiation. I believe now they are down to $0 initiation and six free months.

Of course all the course built for real estate purposes are now closed or being proped up by the realtors involved till they sell out the development.

Some developers who got sharper put covenants onto their sales to support their clubs. As a result, no one can give a home away in those developments due to assessments of sometimes thousands of dollars per year.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My opinion on most of the country clubs I've played at , is they've dug their own graves . Alot of rich old men with elitist attitudes. I went to quite a few when I was younger ,as a guest. They were not a welcoming bunch. Back then I could of afforded to join but I didn't. Who wants to pay that kind of $ to be treated like an outsider. I had buddies join, only to let their membership last because of the treatment they got from other members. 

The problem with golf in general is no one has 6 hours to commit on any given day. The courses are filled with 20 handicaps that think if they take 5 mins per shot they'll break 90 for the first time. We have em in our league, they drive me insane. I played with a guy a few times, took forever and got angry after every shot. I told him he's not good enough to get mad and he needed to quit trying to remember everything he learned from the lesson he took 2 years ago and just hit the ball. He still doesn't talk to me, but everyone else appreciated it ,because he plays much faster now.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> My opinion on most of the country clubs I've played at , is they've dug their own graves . Alot of rich old men with elitist attitudes. I went to quite a few when I was younger ,as a guest. They were not a welcoming bunch. Back then I could of afforded to join but I didn't. Who wants to pay that kind of $ to be treated like an outsider. I had buddies join, only to let their membership last because of the treatment they got from other members.
> 
> The problem with golf in general is no one has 6 hours to commit on any given day. The courses are filled with 20 handicaps that think if they take 5 mins per shot they'll break 90 for the first time. We have em in our league, they drive me insane. I played with a guy a few times, took forever and got angry after every shot. I told him he's not good enough to get mad and he needed to quit trying to remember everything he learned from the lesson he took 2 years ago and just hit the ball. He still doesn't talk to me, but everyone else appreciated it ,because he plays much faster now.


I always found the group at the more established club (the one I described in my last post) to be an undesirable group of pretentious turds. When I got offered the opportunity to take over my fathers membership, I turned it down. I am friends with two brothers who do not speak to each other over which one inherited their fathers membership (please note the fact I am describing it as fathers membership not family membership should help describe this crowd).
Both think my move was a little crazy, but I told them I could not in good conscious support such an elitist instituition.

I still golf on occasion, but do so at clubs with better attitudes and in my opinion better courses.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Why pay to be uncomfortable. It's nice to see someone take a stand for their beliefs. Or should I say it's good to see someone stick to their beliefs and not flush them for the opportunity to network.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Why pay to be uncomfortable. It's nice to see someone take a stand for their beliefs. Or should I say it's good to see someone stick to their beliefs and not flush them for the opportunity to network.


Exactly, and the fact I have what my father called trampoline brain (the moment a thought enters your mind, it can find quick exit thru your mouth or also known as speaking your mind.....rare condition in these days of political correctness).

I have to agree with you, I can not believe how many people sell out their beliefs for something as intangible as conformity/power/group membership.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I second the inconsistency. I bought a bundle of Gurkha Beauties last year and some of them were great, some of them got pitched. It was frustrating as crap to have found a cigar that I really liked but could never count on delivering. Never again.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Gurkhas as a whole are mediocre at best.

Now, theres nothing inherently wrong with a mediocre cigar -- hell, I'd wager a good portion of my stock might be mediocre to some of the heavyweights around here, smoke what you like, right? The problem enters not with their product, but the company themselves, and their marketing strategies.

From non-Ghurka sources:
"Luxury cigars"
"World renowned"
"Rolls Royce of cigars"
"Always satisfying"
"The best smoke in the cigar industry"

I take my issues with the fact they tote themselves as the pinnacle of cigars, and price themselves accordingly. They are mediocre at best, but think they can squeeze Opus X prices out of people by acting like they are King Shit of F*** Mountain. And they do this on a regular basis.

These are the guys with the gall to MSRP a box of cigars for *fifteen thousand dollars* and I'm still waiting for a review of them that wasnt ENTRIELY disappointed.

If Gurkha would regularly charge less than $2 per stick, theres probably a couple I'd keep a few of.

These reasons, compounded by the camaraderie of online communities, and it becomes "fun" to hate ghurka.

You ever watch Parks and Recreation? Gurkha is our Jerry/Terry/Larry.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've never paid more than 2 and change for one. To me they're a kick around stick. But I guess if you didn't know any better ,and paid msrp it would be a real disappointment. I see em in the b&m for 15$ for the same smoke I just paid 2$ for. There's always half a box gone, so I guess you're right. Some people don't do their homework and get ripped off. Buyer beware I guess.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> I've never paid more than 2 and change for one. To me they're a kick around stick. But I guess if you didn't know any better ,and paid msrp it would be a real disappointment. I see em in the b&m for 15$ for the same smoke I just paid 2$ for. There's always half a box gone, so I guess you're right. Some people don't do their homework and get ripped off. Buyer beware I guess.


I believe the whole brunt of this comes down to expectations. If you do one without expectations (even of the last one of the same G you smoked), then it is okay.

If you have expectations, then you will be consistently disappointed.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

gcbright said:


> I believe the whole brunt of this comes down to expectations. If you do one without expectations (even of the last one of the same G you smoked), then it is okay.
> 
> If you have expectations, then you will be consistently disappointed.


Pretty much accurate, but clarifies my point. It's not customers over-inflated expectations, it's Ghurka selling them that expectation and never actually delivering on it.

That's not a bad cigar, that's a bad business.

And thats why everyone hates ghurka, even when 3/4ths of people agree they aren't really THAT that bad.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

So let me get this straight. Because Gurkha has the ability to flood the market w mediocre smokes and charge prices like they're limited release premium smokes. Because the advertising is good enough to make non cigar smokers believe the hype and pay the money. We hate them. I'm not a advertising person but it sounds like their's did a hell of a job. 
My opinion is anyone that walks past a great 7$ smoke, i.e.UnderCrown, and picks up a 20$ Gurkha is just buying the band anyway. .. they won't be disappointed because they have no idea what a good smoke is anyway. But they can tell their friends it was great because it cost premium cash. ....

Sorry ,just feel like debating and stirring the pot a bit.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> So let me get this straight. Because Gurkha has the ability to flood the market w mediocre smokes and charge prices like they're limited release premium smokes. Because the advertising is good enough to make non cigar smokers believe the hype and pay the money. We hate them. I'm not a advertising person but it sounds like their's did a hell of a job.
> My opinion is anyone that walks past a great 7$ smoke, i.e.UnderCrown, and picks up a 20$ Gurkha is just buying the band anyway. .. they won't be disappointed because they have no idea what a good smoke is anyway. But they can tell their friends it was great because it cost premium cash. ....
> 
> Sorry ,just feel like debating and stirring the pot a bit.


Marketing a bad product well does not make it a good product.

Yes, they have an amazing advertisement team. Advertisements are a game of psychology and convincing unsuspecting customers that what they are getting is THE BEST OF THE BEST!

If the argument is "how is Ghurka keeping their head above water", then yes, their marketing is top notch in the industry.

But the argument here is why do established cigar smokers hate Gurkha, and I'm throwing my hat into the "they arent an honest company that I trust or respect" pot.

There are too many reputable manufacturers that make quality cigars for a fair price, they care about their customers, their products, and have pride in what they do for me to waste time on a company that is built on smoke and mirrors for a cash grab.

This is just my opinion, really, and for all I know everyone else hates them soley because they don't like their cigars.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Negatron...I understand the dishonesty in advertising point. .. I don't think the slogan " our sticks are mediocre at best, you'll throw a couple away per box because they're unsmokable, but the bands are cool" would work. .granted there'd still be [email protected] that would buy em, because they're on the top shelf at the lounge.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Kaizad Hansotia has always been fantastic at marketing. 
-Gurkha milks their name brand with fancy packaging
-people like shiny things so people buy shiny things
-quality is nonexistent without consequences 
-they were happy with their profits, so why change?

I've never smoked one that didn't get pitched after the first third.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

^^ Marketing is huge. One of my favorite sayings, "A fool and his money are soon parted". You can sell a sh!t product with the right marketing and product placement, not saying thats the case with Gurkha but if you take a minute and look at the stuff you use each day think about 2 things, form vs function, products will favor one or the other.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

im not gonna come out and say Gurkha suck or they are a waste of money or anything but im not a fan for two reasons. 1 they are not in my wheel house for flavor and two i dont agree with the marketing philosophies. yeah they do a great marking job and props to them for it, but the reason I (and this is just my opinion) love cigars is the friendships that are made so easily from the guy sitting next you at a lounge to the reps and owners at events or that pop into a lounge just for a smoke and to relax. owners and reps usually treat cigar smokers like family and look out for us the consumer. They dont wanna rip us off or dup us with great advertising to make there cigars look like a 50 dollar stick that is on sale to help the consumer for 10 dollars. just sell it at 10$. if your cigar is good price it as so and word of mouth will sell the cigar that simple. i dont like seeing new smokes being duped told wrong info and potentially putting a bad taste in their mouth and pushing them away from cigar smoking. i also wonder if Gurkha was just created to help with over head prices to shops and to boost sampler pack prices since they have a "higher priced msrp" it makes the value of the pack that much more appealing. that is really my beef with Gurkha. if you like em smoke em its just not my thing and that is a little about why im not a fan


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Like I said before I'm neither an advocate or a basher of the brand. If I'm gonna sit on the deck and enjoy a cigar it's not a Gurkha.,but for yard work it's a good disposable smoke. I've had way worse yard gars. I also give em to my friends that don't smoke. They're mild, no pepper, easy smoke. They love em. If I gave em one of my smokes they'd be puking on my shoes. What I'm sayin is if you don't know any better and spend 15 $ on a Gurkha at the b&m . You'll enjoy it like its a 15$ smoke. You don't know any different. Usually a person that spends 50$ on something he has no idea about isn't smoking it for the flavors. He just wants to say, it's a50$ smoke.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I look at Gurkha like the Invicta of Cigars. Cigar Page had a special on boxes not long ago. MSRP $390 selling for $50 a box, next thing you know they will be on QVC and HSN.....


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> Like I said before I'm neither an advocate or a basher of the brand. If I'm gonna sit on the deck and enjoy a cigar it's not a Gurkha.,but for yard work it's a good disposable smoke. I've had way worse yard gars. I also give em to my friends that don't smoke. They're mild, no pepper, easy smoke. They love em. If I gave em one of my smokes they'd be puking on my shoes. What I'm sayin is if you don't know any better and spend 15 $ on a Gurkha at the b&m . You'll enjoy it like its a 15$ smoke. You don't know any different. Usually a person that spends 50$ on something he has no idea about isn't smoking it for the flavors. He just wants to say, it's a50$ smoke.


i know several people who have posted here that where new smokers about Gurkha and have received Gurkha in new puffer trades. not all people that buy them buy them to say they had an expensive smoke. most people that are gonna buy a stick and not care about flavors or price point are probably going davidofff cohiba red dot romeo juliet. the gurkah scheme as it had been called on here effects new smokers too. some because they think they and yes some who want to say they smoked an expensive cigar but as soon as they brag on a place like here people will let them down easy. i dont even consider Gurkha a good yard gar. give a cracker crumb or slizo or joya red. if i wanna smoke something that may be wasted i want it under 5$ not the 8-12 dollar range the Gurkhas are usually sold at. i know a local B&M that has a Gurkha with a 750$ price tag with like a 3.5k msrp. that is just nuts in my opinion and it has sat there for 3 years. end rant


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

>>>..OK got a rant. .my job here is done. Haven't read a rant in a while, so I figured I'd ask a question people feel strongly about. What I wrote was true I've had and smoked a ton of em. .had coupons and discounts for every purchase. .think the cheapest I got was beauties for. 50$ apiece not counting shipping. Thanks for playin along guys. >>>


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> >>>..OK got a rant. .my job here is done. Haven't read a rant in a while, so I figured I'd ask a question people feel strongly about. What I wrote was true I've had and smoked a ton of em. .had coupons and discounts for every purchase. .think the cheapest I got was beauties for. 50$ apiece not counting shipping. Thanks for playin along guys. >>>


Thanks for the thread. I think it was an extremely enjoyable topic. Any thought for the next topic? I can't quite form the right question, but I am starting to wonder why all the young people seem almost embarrassed to be young and like cigars or pipes. Has the world changed that much since we were young?

I guess they don't understand all us old guys are jealous of their youth.


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

Hate is too strong a word, but I know that I'll never order them, or include them in a bonus buy. A year ago, when I was getting back to smoking cigars on a regular basis, I got a sampler of Gurkhas to try out as I wanted to try some new brands I had never encountered before. I can't recall exactly which ones I got but among the was the Beast. Never was a cigar more aptly named! The thing tasted like it had been dipped in paraffin! The others were nondescript and there was 1 that was actually pretty good, but I failed to take note of which line it was. However, the damage had been done. 1 out of 6 is not a good percentage! Life is too short and my hard earned cash too dear to waste on mediocre cigars. 

Regarding marketing language for cigars, you can't believe ANY of the ad copy that's used these days. Every cigar is advertised as having some special characteristic(s) that make it sound as if they are the plus non ultra of the cigar making art. One has to perform a certain amount of due diligence to separate the wheat from the chaff. Even then it's still a crap shoot because, lets not forget, that good cigars are hand made and subject to the inconsistencies of human endeavors.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@gcbright. .I know I just started into pipes last month and was worried about lookin like a d'bag. .then I thought if someone mistakes me for a hipster, then they apparently don't know what a hipster is. But as for the young people I think they're Goin with the theory " keep your mouth shut and let people think you're an idiot, than to open your mouth and prove it". I think cigars are like golf to young guys, it's something that their dad's do, and how cool could that be. I started really getting into cigars and cigar lounges in the early 90s during the boom. Everybody smoked then, so there was no old guy stigma attached.I've also heard alot of the younger guys around here talk about feeling unwelcome at shops and lounges. They haven't developed the, my money spends and I'm gonna sit here ,smoke my cigar and drink my drink screw you attitude we've developed with age.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

And nobody got the Our Gang reference in the title


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> @gcbright. .I know I just started into pipes last month and was worried about lookin like a d'bag. .then I thought if someone mistakes me for a hipster, then they apparently don't know what a hipster is. But as for the young people I think they're Goin with the theory " keep your mouth shut and let people think you're an idiot, than to open your mouth and prove it". I think cigars are like golf to young guys, it's something that their dad's do, and how cool could that be. I started really getting into cigars and cigar lounges in the early 90s during the boom. Everybody smoked then, so there was no old guy stigma attached.I've also heard alot of the younger guys around here talk about feeling unwelcome at shops and lounges. They haven't developed the, my money spends and I'm gonna sit here ,smoke my cigar and drink my drink screw you attitude we've developed with age.


I started in the 80s back before the boom (price increases hit), back in the day when a box of H Uppmans would run you $20. I guess since the older gentleman who introduced me to cigars also introduced me to several shops, I never felt an age barrier or self conscious that perhaps I should.

I guess with the price increases today I can see why one young man's friends are critical of the expense. I am not sure if good boxes started at $100 to $150 I would have pursued this hobby when I was younger.

Of course your thread also brought out one excellent point, that became very obvious during the boom. A lot of cigar companies quit being cigar companies (or startups never were cigar companies) but marketing companies that dealt in cigars.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You brought up a good point about hanging out with older guys. I hung out with people my age but I also played cards and hung out with guys in their 60's when I was in my teens. It made you comfortable talking to any age group about any topic. The boys/guys that I've encountered, sniffing around my step daughters, freeze up when they have to talk to older people. They don't really know the give and take of a real conversation. The lack of eye contact and the dead fish hand shakes are my 2 biggest pet peeves. I know I'm a jaggoff but I'm way worse if you're lookin at the ground and limp wristing the handshake when I first meet you.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I kinda' held off joining in the conversation earlier because I've only ever smoked two Gurkhas, both from the same 5-pk. They were just "meh" to me. Not horrible, but not noteworthy either. I could imagine someone into milder cigars liking them well enough, though. But not my thing.

I didn't even know about "Gurkha hate" when I bought them (_Oh gee, thanks C-Bid_). But it does figure into why I won't buy more.


*The Cigars*: Didn't like the first ones I smoked
*The Marketing*: Not a strategy I think very highly of
*Gurkha Hate*: Smoking a cigar that's the butt of a joke isn't very appealing

#3 might seem a little silly, but I also wouldn't want to be seen driving a Yugo, wearing a pink Snuggie, eating a McRib, or drinking Olde English 800!


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> You brought up a good point about hanging out with older guys. I hung out with people my age but I also played cards and hung out with guys in their 60's when I was in my teens. It made you comfortable talking to any age group about any topic. The boys/guys that I've encountered, sniffing around my step daughters, freeze up when they have to talk to older people. They don't really know the give and take of a real conversation. The lack of eye contact and the dead fish hand shakes are my 2 biggest pet peeves. I know I'm a jaggoff but I'm way worse if you're lookin at the ground and limp wristing the handshake when I first meet you.


I know this is old fashioned but I never trust:

a) a limp hanshake person
b) someone who will not make eye contact
c) people who take more than one item in their liquor
d) anyone who tells me within five minutes of meeting them what a good (Insert religious preference here)

Also, I think you make a good point about older friends influence your core during your formative years. I got into computers when they came in kits you had to solder. To start them you had to key in a sequence on the front panel (a boot loader) that loaded a smart loader off of disk or paper tape and then the smart loader would load the OS that you had to modify to match your machine's inside. So at an early age, I was seeking out people very much older than me to help me develop the skills I needed.



curmudgeonista said:


> I kinda' held off joining in the conversation earlier because I've only ever smoked two Gurkhas, both from the same 5-pk. They were just "meh" to me. Not horrible, but not noteworthy either. I could imagine someone into milder cigars liking them well enough, though. But not my thing.
> 
> I didn't even know about "Gurkha hate" when I bought them (_Oh gee, thanks C-Bid_). But it does figure into why I won't buy more.
> 
> ...


The best point you brought up is mild cigar. I started with full bodied and after that everything mild is sort of like paper or decaf soda just not the same enjoyable kick.

The next best one on your list is Not supporting a strategy of which you do not approve. I am a firm believer of my money follows my beliefs.

Your number 3 had me laughing!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My buddy in high school had a yugo..if I'm not mistaken Seatbelts were an option..the best thing about it was four guys could pick it up and move it wherever you wanted. I've had mcribs off of the roach coach at work. . Pretty good if you have a bathroom within sprinting distance. As for Gurkha, I know what you mean about ripping on them. .I do it and I smoke em.


----------



## Ramer (Jan 4, 2016)

demuths1770 said:


> ...i know a local B&M that has a Gurkha with a 750$ price tag with like a 3.5k msrp. that is just nuts in my opinion and it has sat there for 3 years. end rant


An enjoyable read, this thread... :wink2:

If you have not seen Bryan from Cigar Obssesion's review of the $750 Gurkha, you should have a look. Its pretty entertaining..






I have had a few Gurkhas and i am certainly not connoisseur by any means, but they were pretty good. Construction was not great and they did not burn razor sharp, but the flavor was good. These were around the $18 price point each from an online order, so a budget smoke as far as Gurkhas are concerned...


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Ramer said:


> An enjoyable read, this thread... :wink2:
> 
> If you have not seen Bryan from Cigar Obssesion's review of the $750 Gurkha, you should have a look. Its pretty entertaining..
> 
> ...


"Wanna buy an invisible cigar?" Lol that was awesome.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Ramer said:


> An enjoyable read, this thread... :wink2:
> 
> If you have not seen Bryan from Cigar Obssesion's review of the $750 Gurkha, you should have a look. Its pretty entertaining..
> 
> ...


Stretch marks, veins and over priced. Sounds like some of the women I have dated.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

gcbright said:


> Thanks for the thread. I think it was an extremely enjoyable topic. Any thought for the next topic? I can't quite form the right question, but I am starting to wonder why all the young people seem almost embarrassed to be young and like cigars or pipes. Has the world changed that much since we were young?
> 
> I guess they don't understand all us old guys are jealous of their youth.


I sometimes wonder how much this has to do with the cigar smoker demographic as much as its about the changing topography of the smoking culture in general.

It seems like the new thing for kids is vaping and ecigs. Hookahs probably in a close second, and thats not including how easy Marijuana is to come by these days, and not including whoever got gripped by cigarettes. Cigars almost seem to age out, but thats just a sense and they never will.

I had no cigar smoking fathers before me, so I had to be indoctrinated from the outside, fresh blood if you will.

I'm in that weird between area. No longer a teen or young adult, but not quite old enough to easily blend in at a cigar lounge. I'm a techie and a full blown video gaming powernerd, living in a blue collar manufacturing city. The cigar smokers here are usually grizzled, burly guys, but always kind. Still makes it awkward for me, especially being somewhat introverted.

I think I'm starting to realize you never pick up old guy habits, you just be yourself and at some point everything you do seems old to kids xD

...and reading other posts, I'll give a hell of a handshake but I suck at holding eye contact. Yall would eat me alive lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've never owned a video gaming system in my life, a have enough computer knowledge to work my phone. It always amazed me the stuff people can do with computers. When I was in school computers were in their infancy so we never took them seriously. 

But I think with computers, smart phones and social media helped people lose the ability for one on one interaction. I mean why call someone when you can text, why shake someone's hand and tell them they made a great point, when you can hit "like". 

Things change. .my dad and his buddies never called each other. If they wanted to talk they came to your house. .my generation calls. .my kids text or put up a post. I drive them nuts because I make them call me. .it's hard to be sarcastic over a text..

As for a firm handshake and eye contact, it's just something that comes natural to some people and has to be learned by others. The eye contact thing I have issues with, since years of loud music, shooting without ear protection, and years of hammers and hiltis have made my hearing a little less than I'd like it to be. I need to look at your mouth when you talk, but I can maintain eye contact when I talk.

As far as vaping and hookahs. One place I buy cigars has a head shop, where they sell bongs, pipes,and hookahs IN THE FRONT and CIGARS IN THE BACK. Kinda puts it in perspective where the money is being spent.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I won't smoke one specifically because of the hate I've heard on this forum which, as a whole, seems to be warranted.

Then I saw this video:






Comparing it to Cubans? Really?

A Montecristo #2 would likely smash that HMR both in value and flavor.

And look at the leafs in that video! Full of holes and torn. Sure, it might just be filler, but I wouldn't trust that shit in a cigarette; much less a $750 cigar.

Brilliant marketing, sure. Brilliant value? Ummm....

Well, you know the answer to that.


----------



## AZ330FZL (Jan 26, 2016)

I will classify myself as a NOOB to the cigar world. When I was first picking out some to start with I got some Gurkha Beauties in a 5 pack for cheap, so far i have smoked a few and they have both been well constructed and mild easy for a new guy to enjoy. Not the best cigar I have had, by any means but not a horrible dog turd of a cigar either. Would I pay "retail" prices for them.... not a chance, but for a budget stick when they are "on sale" I have no issues. I do think their marketing is a bit much and over the top, but if they want to spend that kind of money to do it that is their choice, could it be toned down to help create a better stick....well sure but that is their choice. Just my opinion on the situation.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

AZ330FZL said:


> I will classify myself as a NOOB to the cigar world. When I was first picking out some to start with I got some Gurkha Beauties in a 5 pack for cheap, so far i have smoked a few and they have both been well constructed and mild easy for a new guy to enjoy. Not the best cigar I have had, by any means but not a horrible dog turd of a cigar either. Would I pay "retail" prices for them.... not a chance, but for a budget stick when they are "on sale" I have no issues. I do think their marketing is a bit much and over the top, but if they want to spend that kind of money to do it that is their choice, could it be toned down to help create a better stick....well sure but that is their choice. Just my opinion on the situation.


A fair opinion indeed, although I'm a bit more outspoken of their company, to be honest I don't have much of a problem with their product.
I have some gurkhas myself, smoked the beauties and frankly they weren't bad. I'm not a connie guy myself, and it's definately no Oliva Connecticut Reserve, but if I was handed another I'd smoke it no problem.

Another thing to note is their marketing sets them up in the initial cash grab, they make metric f**ktons in their B&M markup, but when they don't sell they get moved on the aftermarket for ~$2 per stick.
For that cheap, I'd try just about any premium cigar once, even if everyone hates it.

...it makes me think of Apple. I have windows, I have macs, i don't hate macs, I just don't trust companies that put 90% of their effort into convincing me their product is up to standards.


----------



## AZ330FZL (Jan 26, 2016)

Negatron said:


> A fair opinion indeed, although I'm a bit more outspoken of their company, to be honest I don't have much of a problem with their product.
> I have some gurkhas myself, smoked the beauties and frankly they weren't bad. I'm not a connie guy myself, and it's definately no Oliva Connecticut Reserve, but if I was handed another I'd smoke it no problem.


Oh by far not Olivia Connecticut Reserve. That being one of my favorite sticks.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ330FZL said:


> Oh by far not Olivia Connecticut Reserve. That being one of my favorite sticks.


It is by far one of my all time favorites, and certainly my favorite Connecticut. I'll buy more when I go out to my B&M, which I can't decide if I want to do today.....


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Negatron said:


> I sometimes wonder how much this has to do with the cigar smoker demographic as much as its about the changing topography of the smoking culture in general.
> 
> It seems like the new thing for kids is vaping and ecigs. Hookahs probably in a close second, and thats not including how easy Marijuana is to come by these days, and not including whoever got gripped by cigarettes. Cigars almost seem to age out, but thats just a sense and they never will.
> 
> ...


I spent about 10 years in the cigarette field but got out of its clutches last year. I'm 26 and love video games (PS3 if you have one) and understand what you're saying about the fact that we skipped a few fads and went straight for cigars. Still trying to find friends of mine they might want to give cigars a whirl. I love my hookah but cigars are where it's at. 
Oh, and if my handshake is less than firm it's because I'm afraid to crush whomever's hand I'm shaking. I may be big and scary looking but I'm a softie lol


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> I spent about 10 years in the cigarette field but got out of its clutches last year. I'm 26 and love video games (PS3 if you have one) and understand what you're saying about the fact that we skipped a few fads and went straight for cigars. Still trying to find friends of mine they might want to give cigars a whirl. I love my hookah but cigars are where it's at.
> Oh, and if my handshake is less than firm it's because I'm afraid to crush whomever's hand I'm shaking. I may be big and scary looking but I'm a softie lol


I just posted a thread in similar fashion, I never really got into cigarettes although all my friends did and I'm the only one who doesn't (26 too btw). So its weird for me I dipped for a few years while playing hockey full time but as that is over I just founds cigars are my only thing. Here in April I'm gunna try to bring my friends onto the cigar bandwagon as well, I know once I get them in on it they be hooked like me haha, I need close friends to trade with haha.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Negatron said:


> I sometimes wonder how much this has to do with the cigar smoker demographic as much as its about the changing topography of the smoking culture in general.
> 
> It seems like the new thing for kids is vaping and ecigs. Hookahs probably in a close second, and thats not including how easy Marijuana is to come by these days, and not including whoever got gripped by cigarettes. Cigars almost seem to age out, but thats just a sense and they never will.
> 
> ...


I believe you are correct about the world changing.

After all the articles about how toxic some of the vaping stuff is I find it incredible that it has not become more regulated.

I think you have a good point about becoming the old guy. The world changes with time and so does the nature of old guys. (What's that line from the bowling for Soup song "When did Motley Crew became classic rock") I think the saddest thing is people who say they do not want to be their parents, but end up being them.)


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

I smoked a few gurkhas, not one tasted bad to me, but not one had good construction either. I'll still smoke a gurkha as long as its free.


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a gurkaha that's been in the humidor for a few months which I have not yet tried. Based on my lack of personal experience with them, and what I've read online, most folks seem to be against them due to marketing and some quality control problems. The Beauty for instance is frequently hated on. One thing to keep in mind is that cigars are like any consumable; if better quality control is introduce, or better raw materials harvested they improve in quality. Personally I'll try any cigar once, and most to me have tasted like smoke and pepper. Sometimes they got damp, or were poorly rolled so they start to collapse, but most are fine. I'm looking forward to seeing for myself if ghurka lives down to its reputation or if it makes a decent stick.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> And nobody got the Our Gang reference in the title


I was thinking of Girl Haters Club, before you said anything then thought it was a coincidence. I can't believe nobody commented on this after you brought it up. I kept quit and thought somebody has to acknowledge the brilliance.

I guess you saw the Our Gang stuff the same way I did, worn out copies on some local station that played the hell out of them at 6:00 am in the morning.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep. .I grew up without cable. .they came on before they played the national anthem and signed off. .bet most of the younger people didn't know that tv signed off at midnight back in the day.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Yep. .I grew up without cable. .they came on before they played the national anthem and signed off. .bet most of the younger people didn't know that tv signed off at midnight back in the day.


Heck, I don't think they had cable when I was a kid. Maybe somewhere, but certainly not anywhere remotely near me. Until you said something, I didn't realize that stations no longer sign off anymore. Guess the world went 24/7 when I wasn't watching.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Yep. .I grew up without cable. .they came on before they played the national anthem and signed off. .bet most of the younger people didn't know that tv signed off at midnight back in the day.


I remember when my family got our first color TV. My Dad had a rooftop antenna installed, so no more messing with rabbit-ears. But, maybe the biggest thing was that it came with a clicker. So, I was no longer the remote... _Hey kid, go change the channel, would ya'?

Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...









_


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Where my parents live they still don't have cable. About 15 years ago they got satellite. .now I don't think they could live without it. .they have every channel there is. .


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Where my parents live they still don't have cable. About 15 years ago they got satellite. .now I don't think they could live without it. .they have every channel there is. .


I went without cable all the way to operation desert storm. Broke down and got it for CNN. 


curmudgeonista said:


> I remember when my family got our first color TV. My Dad had a rooftop antenna installed, so no more messing with rabbit-ears. But, maybe the biggest thing was that it came with a clicker. So, I was no longer the remote... _Hey kid, go change the channel, would ya'?
> 
> Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> ...


I remember our first color set. It seemed weird seeing things in color. Of course we never got a television with remote before I left home, so I was the channel monkey (for all three of the big choices we had)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember my dad on the roof moving the antennae ,and us yelling better or worse in a relay system from the living room, to the porch ,to the roof. Just to watch the football game. .that summer we got high class and got an electric rotor before someone died from climbing on a snow covered roof.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> I remember my dad on the roof moving the antennae ,and us yelling better or worse in a relay system from the living room, to the porch ,to the roof. Just to watch the football game. .that summer we got high class and got an electric rotor before someone died from climbing on a snow covered roof.


I thought I had found god when we got an electric rotor. I was also the roof monkey. We had everything marked, which position for best station reception......very important before major sporting events......either college basketball or ******* Games (Before Satellite's were big, the DC station sent the ******* Games live via microwave link all up and down the east coast)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

We got 4 channels. .5 if it was gonna rain. .I remember as a kid you stood by the TV changing channels til my dad found what he wanted to watch in the TV Guide. . Then grab him a beer ,his ashtray ,and his smokes before you sat down. Our first remote had like a six foot wire. You could change channels but to control the volume you had to keep turning the tv on and off and the volume would go up. You had to get up to turn it down.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> We got 4 channels. .5 if it was gonna rain. .I remember as a kid you stood by the TV changing channels til my dad found what he wanted to watch in the TV Guide. . Then grab him a beer ,his ashtray ,and his smokes before you sat down. Our first remote had like a six foot wire. You could change channels but to control the volume you had to keep turning the tv on and off and the volume would go up. You had to get up to turn it down.


I had totally forgotten about the old days when TV Guide was an essential publication. Misplace a TV guide before the weekend was a serious crime when I was young (least no one would know when the good games would be broadcast)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

gcbright said:


> I thought I had found god when we got an electric rotor. I was also the roof monkey. We had everything marked, which position for best station reception......very important before major sporting events......either college basketball or ******* Games (Before Satellite's were big, the DC station sent the ******* Games live via microwave link all up and down the east coast)


We had every station marked on ours also. .man have times changed..I remember a few years ago the kid called grandmother. She came running out of her room sayin something was wrong, her phone made a buzzing sound when she called he gram. It was a busy signal. She'd never heard one before.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

gcbright said:


> I had totally forgotten about the old days when TV Guide was an essential publication. Misplace a TV guide before the weekend was a serious crime when I was young (least no one would know when the good games would be broadcast)


There was an autistic kid in my neighborhood growing up, brother of one of my classmates, who was a waking TV Guide... Rainman of home entertainment. Amazing, even with only a few channels to memorize! Truly a savant.

He could quote it frontwards and backwards... ask him what's on a certain channel on a certain day at a certain time... or ask him when a certain show would be on... either way he knew and was infallible. I don't imagine his family had any problem when the TV Guide got misplaced!


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> We had every station marked on ours also. .man have times changed..I remember a few years ago the kid called grandmother. She came running out of her room sayin something was wrong, her phone made a buzzing sound when she called he gram. It was a busy signal. She'd never heard one before.


I bet that was a shock. I still remember when you called long distance you had to give the operator your number for them to bill you.

I also remember party lines. One cool thing growing up, we lived in the middle of nowhere and found out that if we dialed the home number but did it a digit or two off we could get different rings. Apparently we were the only one on our switch so anything after the first six digits would change the ring. Everyone at our house had their own ring.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

How 'bout dial phones? Think anyone under 40 would know how to use one?

Worst was making a mistake and having to start over, especially a number with lots of 8's, 9's and 0's!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya. I remember waiting for the neighbor to get off her phone to use ours. . But if you were quiet enough you could listen to everyone's conversation on our lane.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Long distance?
What's that?


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Rondo said:


> Long distance?
> What's that?


In the old days, that was when you would dial a number and then the operator would come to ask for your number before completing the call.

:grin2:


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> How 'bout dial phones? Think anyone under 40 would know how to use one?
> 
> Worst was making a mistake and having to start over, especially a number with lots of 8's, 9's and 0's!


Heck, I do not even think the modern stuff would recognize them anymore. (although when you consider they were hard wired in the days before modular jacks, I do not think anyone under 40 would know how to hook one up).


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha you guys are more advanced than I am. I may be the youngin but I don't have cable.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You probably watch stuff on your computer. . My kids tried to talk me thru that streaming stuff. .failed miserably. .


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hudabear said:


> Haha you guys are more advanced than I am. I may be the youngin but I don't have cable.


According to my kids all your generation needs is Wi-Fi and Netflix.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> You probably watch stuff on your computer. . My kids tried to talk me thru that streaming stuff. .failed miserably. .


I'm actually vehemently against streaming, I don't like stream quality, buffer time, the shady websites you need to visit in order to stream, but I do download. I make sure my sites are clean, my anti virus is running, and then once it's downloaded I don't need Internet connection to watch. Plus after I'm done watching whatever I'm watching I just dump it on my 3TB external hard drive and delete off my computer. But still no cable :ss


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> I'm actually vehemently against streaming, I don't like stream quality, buffer time, the shady websites you need to visit in order to stream, but I do download. I make sure my sites are clean, my anti virus is running, and then once it's downloaded I don't need Internet connection to watch. Plus after I'm done watching whatever I'm watching I just dump it on my 3TB external hard drive and delete off my computer. But still no cable :ss


Ya me too. ..what he said. .

I understood shady. .no need to explain it's out of my realm. .


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

But it's not all newfangled stuff. Part of my cigar routine is cranking up Sinatra. No matter where I'm smoking.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hudabear said:


> But it's not all newfangled stuff. Part of my cigar routine is cranking up Sinatra. No matter where I'm smoking.


So, old-school lives on through guys like you... albeit on a 3TB external harddrive.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> So, old-school lives on through guys like you... albeit on a 3TB external harddrive.


I'm not typical though, I'd rather get dressed in a suit and tie to go to a lounge than wear jeans. Can't remember the last time I wore a tee shirt.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Hudabear said:


> I'm not typical though, I'd rather get dressed in a suit and tie to go to a lounge than wear jeans. Can't remember the last time I wore a tee shirt.


Quite the opposite, I can not remember the last time I wore cuff links (sitting here in my Polo long sleeve t-shirt). Nor can I remember the last time I wore a wrist watch (Of course I do have a pocket watch, but it only goes with me when I wear a vest.)


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> According to my kids all your generation needs is Wi-Fi and Netflix.


Don't forget about Sling (the skinny internet cable bundle-----ESPN 1 & 2) no streamer sports junkie can live without that.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> I'm actually vehemently against streaming, I don't like stream quality, buffer time, the shady websites you need to visit in order to stream, but I do download. I make sure my sites are clean, my anti virus is running, and then once it's downloaded I don't need Internet connection to watch. Plus after I'm done watching whatever I'm watching I just dump it on my 3TB external hard drive and delete off my computer. But still no cable :ss


Pfft - I stream 4k pretty regularly, plenty of quality to be had so long as your connection can support it. Smart TVs really make it painless... youtube, netflix, hbo, starz, etc all at the click of a remote.

On this topic, I feel pretty lucky to have been able to grow up during the majority of major tech advances. Never had cable or satellite as a kid, no cell phones, etc. I remember when we first got "the internet" with AOL.

Growing up as all of these things had been introduced definitely makes it easy on me as an adult in the tech industry making a living now.. yet I still value face to face interaction more than anything (especially in business).


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got enough cuff links. ..I don't think I've ever owned that many CUFFS in my lifetime. .got one marry em , bury em suit. I have one watch and it hangs of off my rig (safety harness ),don't know how to change the time so I have to do the math til we spring ahead.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

gcbright said:


> Quite the opposite, I can not remember the last time I wore cuff links (sitting here in my Polo long sleeve t-shirt). Nor can I remember the last time I wore a wrist watch (Of course I do have a pocket watch, but it only goes with me when I wear a vest.)


I have a pocket watch too but it says dad on it and I'm not a father. At least I don't think I am lol


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

the1and0nly said:


> Pfft - I stream 4k pretty regularly, plenty of quality to be had so long as your connection can support it. Smart TVs really make it painless... youtube, netflix, hbo, starz, etc all at the click of a remote.
> 
> On this topic, I feel pretty lucky to have been able to grow up during the majority of major tech advances. Never had cable or satellite as a kid, no cell phones, etc. I remember when we first got "the internet" with AOL.
> 
> Growing up as all of these things had been introduced definitely makes it easy on me as an adult in the tech industry making a living now.. yet I still value face to face interaction more than anything (especially in business).


When I said streaming I was referring to illegal streaming sites. Nothing wrong with Netflix


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

the1and0nly said:


> Pfft - I stream 4k pretty regularly, plenty of quality to be had so long as your connection can support it. Smart TVs really make it painless... youtube, netflix, hbo, starz, etc all at the click of a remote.
> 
> On this topic, I feel pretty lucky to have been able to grow up during the majority of major tech advances. Never had cable or satellite as a kid, no cell phones, etc. I remember when we first got "the internet" with AOL.
> 
> Growing up as all of these things had been introduced definitely makes it easy on me as an adult in the tech industry making a living now.. yet I still value face to face interaction more than anything (especially in business).


I stream locally. I long ago ripped all my VHS, DVDs to computer files to stream. My current favorite local streamer is Air Video Server HD (client versions for Apple TV and IPad/IPod).

Glad to see in this day and age of go to meeting that someone till values real face time.


----------



## Ramer (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow. This thread took an strange, yet entertaining turn! 
Speaking of having cable, did any of you remember wrapping tin foil around the cable wire and sliding it around until you were able to get some of those "extra" channels? As a kid, I figured out how to get some of those rated R channels that you had to pay extra for - though they were often snowy and hard to see or hear... I felt pretty smart! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I remember when the screen started going snowy we would take turns getting off the couch to bang the side of the tv. The harder the better lol


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Ramer said:


> Wow. This thread took an strange, yet entertaining turn!
> Speaking of having cable, did any of you remember wrapping tin foil around the cable wire and sliding it around until you were able to get some of those "extra" channels? As a kid, I figured out how to get some of those rated R channels that you had to pay extra for - though they were often snowy and hard to see or hear... I felt pretty smart!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember those days. I also remember that when the college town I was in upgraded to two way cable boxes and could see what channel they were on and was busting everyone who was doing that or using a descrambler from crazy eddie's.

During that time I had a real 60s freak as an instructor (teaching assistant) in English. He had flaming red hair down to his waist and drove a red hearse with a back noose painted on the hood. (Purchased from a down town night club called the attic after they changed their motif)

Anyway at crunch time that semester we had a bunch of snow days screw everyone up for getting office hour help from the guy. So he let anyone who needed meetings come by his apartment.

When I go there I saw his aluminum wire setup and asked wasn't he afraid of getting busted by the cable people.

He replied they had already been to his house and would leave him alone in the future. I asked how he did it.

He said he say a cable tv truck park outside, pulled down his wires and turned the TV on HBO.

When the cable guy came to the door (I'm sure all prepared to blackmail someone into subscribing or be threatened with court). He let him in and the TV of course was making the beep beep beep signal.

The cable guy confronted him and said Sir you are constantly tuned to a channel that you do not subscribe to.

He told him he thought it was wonderful. I found it by accident one night. Can everyone talk to their dead mother on this channel. He then got down on his knee's in front of the TV and said "Yes mother, I am letting him know how wonderful this channel is. I never thought we'd be together before this"

Anyway, the cable guy split very quickly and according to the TA, they now have me marked as a nut job in their database, I can do whatever I please.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ramer said:


> Wow. This thread took an strange, yet entertaining turn!
> Speaking of having cable, did any of you remember wrapping tin foil around the cable wire and sliding it around until you were able to get some of those "extra" channels? As a kid, I figured out how to get some of those rated R channels that you had to pay extra for - though they were often snowy and hard to see or hear... I felt pretty smart!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gurkha Gurkha Gurkha. .there back on topic. .I like it when my threads spin off. .I'm usually the one that derails em..

I don't know if anyone remembers when direct tv boxes had the insert card that
Determined your channels. My buddy sold the ones that allowed you to get every channel including pay per view for nothing extra as long as you maintained the basic package. Every six months or so they'd send a signal through the box and trash the card . which was usually fight night. .we had a bunch of them laying around so we never missed much.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Gurkha Gurkha Gurkha. .there back on topic. .I like it when my threads spin off. .I'm usually the one that derails em..
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers when direct tv boxes had the insert card that
> Determined your channels. My buddy sold the ones that allowed you to get every channel including pay per view for nothing extra as long as you maintained the basic package. Every six months or so they'd send a signal through the box and trash the card . which was usually fight night. .we had a bunch of them laying around so we never missed much.


I remember those days well. I also remember that I had got a real surprising call one day from a guy I went to high school with asking if I had a spare eprom burner. (Now this guy was a real motor head in high school, so my curiosity went real high).

Came to find out he was downloading chip codes from internet and changing out chips in cars so they would falsely report emissions data and bypass early emission tests they used to do on cars.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Wasn't there a Gurkha Cable Co once?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I loathe country clubs and the types of people. I lost a very good friend who just wanted to marry into one of the oldest Rochester clubs. He had issues of being in a club in Lincoln, NE. His father was a minister and in was a courtesy membership. He asked a gal he had dated for years to marry him. She chuckled a d explained that courtesy memberships don't pass down, which scarred him fir life.

He did marry into the country club of Rochester. His wife made him change occupations and they have to have$3000/ month spent so they eat, drink and socialize with club members as well as golf, bowl play tennis and have lake homes near other members. You can't buy your way in but marriage is another thing.

As a kid we dud a country club fir 2 years. My dad sold our stake and we joined a place that had a nice pool and tennis courts. Cheaper than building g your own in ground in SoCal and the people weren't assholes.

As far as shirts, since retiring I have 2-3 shirts that a dress shirts and some golf polo types. I saved a few ties but bought a suit this year to fit for funerals and weddings.

I used to be very into watches but as much about watchmaking as brands or anything. I can see great up close and a right sided tremor has stalled me from working on movements any longer. I still love watches. It's something I started messing around with young. I wear 1-4 maybe per month. Most gather dust on the box. Terrible thing to enjoy. 









"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Champagne InHand said:


> I loathe country clubs and the types of people. I lost a very good friend who just wanted to marry into one of the oldest Rochester clubs. He had issues of being in a club in Lincoln, NE. His father was a minister and in was a courtesy membership. He asked a gal he had dated for years to marry him. She chuckled a d explained that courtesy memberships don't pass down, which scarred him fir life.
> 
> He did marry into the country club of Rochester. His wife made him change occupations and they have to have$3000/ month spent so they eat, drink and socialize with club members as well as golf, bowl play tennis and have lake homes near other members. You can't buy your way in but marriage is another thing.
> 
> ...


There are far too many clubs that you buy into a mindset that is far too alien to me to want to be anywhere near.

My favorite club growing up was a very almost non club. I think dues were like $20 a month. They had only a golf course and a swimming pool. (Pool was free for members and their kids). Round of golf was half price for members ($4 for 18 holes or $8 for non members). No initiation fee, but they did require a background check with the county sheriff (notice I didn't say department so you will get an idea how tiny the county was back then.), they just wanted to make sure that no one who joined was an ax murderer.

They did on occasion do assessments for when they took damages to cover the deductible that insurance didn't, but when you spread it out amongst their members I think the highest assessment we ever saw was $20 to repair the club roof (I think during my childhood we only saw four assessments three for hurricane damages and 1 for the time they decided to section off a part of their parking lot and make it a tennis court and buy a ball machine like $5 assessment and members got to vote on whether or not to do it ).

There is a big difference between working class clubs, they lack pretensions and exist to service their members not exploit them. They also had no problems with race/class/religion etc. All the membership wanted was to golf and during the summers a place for their kids to go with a lifeguard.

A funny thing I remember during my youth. While they had no problems with race or gender of the lifeguards, they did require that the lifeguards they hired for the summer be of the same gender so as to not look improper. That is the only time I ever recall seeing anything there that cared about appearances.

(You should have seen the riding carts, looked like they came over on Noah's Ark. One of the members did fiberglass repairs on boats, so he would always take care of dings and such for only the cost of the materials (paid as credit for his green fees). They looked like frankencarts with all sorts of odd patched scars and such

As to watches, I keep the timepieces of my father put away. I do when I wear my vest carry with me wear the family pocket watch.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

In NJ, we belonged to the town pool. It was a similar thing where you paid a bond price then an annual pass and you had to wear an annual pin attached to you suit. It didn't stop kids passing these at poor viewpoints but they had 2 Olympic sized pools, with diving area separate and a great snack shack. They had adult swims for 15 minutes every other hour, which often irked us as kids but the adults usually paid for the badges. A sweet deal. Long gone are those days. They did ask you what your occupation was.... As long as you money was spendable and you obeyed the rules and lifeguards. They were usually nice in the eyes as well. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Champagne InHand said:


> In NJ, we belonged to the town pool. It was a similar thing where you paid a bond price then an annual pass and you had to wear an annual pin attached to you suit. It didn't stop kids passing these at poor viewpoints but they had 2 Olympic sized pools, with diving area separate and a great snack shack. They had adult swims for 15 minutes every other hour, which often irked us as kids but the adults usually paid for the badges. A sweet deal. Long gone are those days. They did ask you what your occupation was.... As long as you money was spendable and you obeyed the rules and lifeguards. They were usually nice in the eyes as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Sounds like my kind of thing. I hate any sort of club or organization where pretenions became more important than the activity they are there to support or enable.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GURKHAS ON SALE ,ON CIGAR PAGE! !!.. You know you want em. .j/k


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

A friend of mine got a deal on the Titan ... he bought a ton of them at just a little under $3. Unfortunately, he forgot to change the ship to address and I received his entire order. So, I fired one of those suckers up ... then another and then another ... and I hated everyone due to quality control issues, had poor draw, crappy burn, poor smoke. After three I gave up ... packed the rest of the 30 up and sent them to him.

This is just one of my encounters with a Gurkha ... my second was when I worked at a B&M, they had this well marketed Gurkha with a red wax dripping off the tube ... same deal as with the Titan. I asked the manager and he just shook his head with regard to my question about quality, I tried and hated it.

So, no more Gurkha for me ... even if it is free ... as I sent 27 of them packing to Oregon.

Just my 2 cents ...

CT


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@WinsorHumidors. .I've said before. .I've smoked a ton of em. .had a few bad ones, but the price makes them a good yard gar. I've still got around 30 of them in my cabinet. I'll wait till I get a couple coupons for jrs them order a bunch. .last time I got em for under a buck a stick.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@UBC03

Yea, I hear ya, I cannot explain my horrible experience ... if all of them behaved the way my group did Gurkha would be out of business ... so ... in the end ... maybe it was just a crappy batch they were trying to get rid of ... impossible to tell.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine sit for a long time at at lower rh..that might loosen em up. You're not alone that's the biggest complaint about them. . But for a buck I don't struggle with em, just toss em. . If I was paying retail I'd be jacked.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Pass at any price. Does a serious disservice to the Nepalese warriors. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

So you're sayin you'd rather be stabbed with a Gurkha than smoke one?


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

This reminds me of this "rich" fellow who was bragging about buying a box of those Gurkha's that cost $500 a piece (he was on a restaurant's patio in Atlanta I think). 

I didn't get it then and I don't get it now. Even with the Gurkha brand in question, any stick at $500 is going to have to be something that "services" me in another way, ha!


----------



## lroy76 (Dec 7, 2015)

Speaking of Gurkha...I bought 20 for about $45 today at cpage. I've had an awful Gurkha and two wonderful Gurkhas. Hopefully these lean toward the better side. At 2.50 a stick, I can afford to have a dud or two that I ditch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Gurkha is the soldier/Nepalese warrior. His specialized knife is the Khukuri or Kukri. It can slice and stab but even better at chopping. Either way, not something to name a poor cigar after. Nepalese boys have pretty bleak employment options. Become a Shepard, climb mountains and carry rich people's junk while picking up there litter as a Sherpa or see if you are tough enough mentally and physically to become a Gurkha. 

It's like naming a Cigar SAS, SEAL or SOOOM. Just not something that should be pimped. Something that is earned through blood, sweat and tears. Just my $0.02. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

So the Gurkha special ops is not on your must have list. .I read something the other day on the owner. Apparently he's a real showman. Skulls for ashtrays, vintage knife and sword collection in his office. . I can't remember where I read the interview, but he was as douchey as you'd expect.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Cigar Page currently is running a special on my "favorite" Titans ... under $2.50 each ... for the next 16 hours.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> So the Gurkha special ops is not on your must have list. .I read something the other day on the owner. Apparently he's a real showman. Skulls for ashtrays, vintage knife and sword collection in his office. . I can't remember where I read the interview, but he was as douchey as you'd expect.


I have a good friend who was a SEAL and sniper trainer for his whole career. I knew him as a teen and his sister and her husband are good friends.

It's hard in guys coming out where that's what they did and trying to find a place in civilian life can be tough. My friend trained so many that are no longer with us. He just has written a book that's being published called "Raising men..." I hope it does well for him. He's done the speaking network but it's a very difficult transition. SEALs seem to all want to be entrepreneurs. I'm an Army vet and it's a little taboo for us to even talk to much about the past as many of the people we went up against have long memories. Like in terms of centuries.

Still I hate seeing things pimped out where it took the blood, sweat, tears of both agony and joy to call yourself one of the few. I was a combat medic so maybe it's just different.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Champagne InHand. .I've spent many days at the bar with a few Vietnam combat vets. I knew to not ask questions, but listen when they did want to talk. That was a very rare occasion. . They would laugh about boot camp, talk about what it was like arriving in Vietnam . That's usually were the conversations ended. I've noticed the guys that talked the most were in administration. He got alot of shut the f up from the other guys. I of course meant no disrespect.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

You guys with all this have me reminiscing about my times playing with war vets. As a good high school golfer I would go out when I was younger from middle school through college by myself and get paired up with guys, lots of times being vets who I would play 9 or a round with. Was great cause I felt that I was at a great age for these guys to want to talk to me and educate on me what they went through, I was a great golfer and the guys also loved to just watch me play, few guys would play with me the from 9 and then watch and drive and tell me stories on the back 9 cause they were sore and tired. I really miss that, stories from all different branches and each with a different aspect in each one from their life events. Especially losing my father at 17 I loved when I played with a few those guys after he passed, the impact those guys had on my life was great although they might now have known it at the time. As a young guy it really brought life lessons I would not have seen otherwise, having grown men cry about events in their life sharing them with someone they barely knew meant a lot and taught me lessons I carry today.


----------

